# Making Roadways



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm reading How to Build Realistic Layouts 4 (MRR Pub), and there's a detailed article on paving asphalt streets with plaster casts. It certainly looks good but not very easy to do... I was thinking why couldn't one just use strips of Flex o vit abrasive sheet, glue it down and paint it. I' m using this stuff all the time in my model making and it looks like it would be a good medium to use for asphalt surfaces.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You can also use asphalt shingles. Turned upside down. Use some sandpaper on it.
These are a lot easier than casting a road. And won't crack.

I guess it depends if you want concrete roads or asphalt.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

#400 black sandpaper makes nice looking asphalt roads.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use drywall mud in forms made of strip styrene. I glue the styrene in place temporarily with rubber cement.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

CTValleyRR, I did the same thing for my rail crossing ramps, worked pretty good. I also paint my roads directly on foam base. I use an acryllic called pavement form wal mart.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 6, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> CTValleyRR, I did the same thing for my rail crossing ramps, worked pretty good. I also paint my roads directly on foam base. I use an acryllic called pavement form wal mart.


it is a great color, I use it a lot.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to use Polly Scale's Aged Concrete. Now I use Vallejo's Stone Gray, which is pretty much the same color.

MicroMark's Microlux paint line (blended and produced by Vallejo to match the old Polly Scale paint) also includes the Aged Concrete color.

For asphalt, Grimy black is a good choice.


----------



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for your valuable feedback on this topic folks.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Try roofing felt. You can crumble it into the imperfections seen on real roads, it is lightweight and a good color and texture for scale roads.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Roadway surfaces?....Plastic or cardboard?*

Painted styereen from evergreen plastics makes very convincing roadway when painted and weathered with flat enamels,they come in various thicknesses.I would recommend that any day. 
You could even use cardboard from a legal pad If cash might be a problem.
Both surfaces look better painted with the appropriate colors though. Cement in urban areas...usually, and blacktop, in the rural areas at times. Those painted"colors" would probably work best.Good luck with that there now!
Regards,tr1


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

I used foamboard (I used white, should have bought black) painted greyish and cut to the required shape, and styrene for the sidewalks (painted a sand colour). For the lines I used yellow and white gel pens (apparently popular for scrapbooking). It was easy to work with and I'm happy with the results.

Mike


----------

